# mausoleum



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

here are photos taken yesterday. the white is just a primer, I'm brushing a Gray on, I don't have any pics of the gray yet, but I think I may wait until the final detail paint is done to post more pics. The other pics are closeups to show texture before painting. I know questions of how I did it are coming so here goes. I mainly used Keeba's "wet warp" technique. for those who don't know what that is, well basically you soak down the foam with a hose or spray bottle and take a torch to it. the water blocks some areas and protects it from the heat while the rest melts, resulting in this blotchy pattern. I also used rough grit sandpaper in some spots, and the cat even helped out by using it as a scratching post. Damn Cat! The cracks were made with a wood burner. I had to take the roof off to get it out of the garage, and also to make it easier to get to to paint. .......


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Somone has more time on their hands than Krough. But I must say it is awesome.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

Great job!!! My wife keep asking me to build a mausoleum and a horse drawn hears.. well maybe the Mausolem.. where are you going to keep that.. I wish I had a warehouse to keep all this stuff in.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looking good tcarter! The texture turned out nice.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great! You are the texture king!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow that looks great. I'd expect to find a real body in there.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I cannot believe all the talent on this forum. Love the mausoleum. Definitely keep us up to date with the finished product.


----------



## pyxl (Oct 17, 2005)

phenominal example of taking a decent idea and making it something amazing. You've done fantastic work on this. As you build other things, keep us in mind and take lots of pics and keep track of what you're doing! You don't have to have a plan, but if you document what you do after you do it...we all win!!!!!!! Awesome work.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very nice work on the detail and the texturing!


----------



## tcarter (Aug 18, 2006)

pyxl said:


> As you build other things, keep us in mind and take lots of pics and keep track of what you're doing! You don't have to have a plan, but if you document what you do after you do it...we all win!!!!!!! Awesome work.


I've been keeping that in mind, but I tend to get in a zone while I work, and by the time I stop to breathe, I've gone through , like 3 steps already. I'll try to get more pics of the painting process though, that will be interesting, as I only have a vague idea of the process I'm going to use, it's something I've nere tried on this scale before.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Whoa...gorgeous!


----------

